# Ulead Cool 3D / Text in Objekt einfügen



## bombastic80 (19. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe seit wenigen Tagen Cool 3d, und nun zwingt sich mir eine Frage auf

Hier ein Beispiel meines Problems:
Ich möchte einen "Ball " erstellen, wo auf dem Ball ein Schriftzug eingraviert sein soll.

Ist es also möglich, dass ich sage:"Die Schrift soll negativ (eingraviert) oder positiv(wie draufgeschweisst:suspekt: )  auf den Ball wirken. 

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten, ich hoffe meine Erklärung versteht überhaupt jemand ;-)


----------

